# Wines



## Mick1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

Hi, I just moved to Singapore, and I want to find somewhere I can buy decent wines. What sites / stores have the largest and best value selection (particularly Australian wines)?

Also, if a bottle of wine costs 20 aud, 100 aud, and 500 aud respectively in Dan Murphy's in Australia, what should I expect to pay in Singapore? Is it ever worth buying on an overseas site, and paying the alcohol tax, GST and shipping?

Thanks! :cool2:

Michael.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Mick1234 said:


> Hi, I just moved to Singapore, and I want to find somewhere I can buy decent wines. What sites / stores have the largest and best value selection (particularly Australian wines)?
> 
> Also, if a bottle of wine costs 20 aud, 100 aud, and 500 aud respectively in Dan Murphy's in Australia, what should I expect to pay in Singapore? Is it ever worth buying on an overseas site, and paying the alcohol tax, GST and shipping?
> 
> ...


Howdy,

I hope someone has better info than I do. But for now you might try 
This Search Result and see if it gets you what you are needed.



Good luck from the Philippines


----------



## Mick1234 (Nov 28, 2016)

Thanks for the google lesson :thumb: I tried that first, but the half dozen sites I explored had a frankly terrible selection. Looking for some expert local knowledge here.

Cheers.


----------

